
 Microsoft Insider: "15% of Windows Vista written in INTERCAL" - clintonforbes
http://clintonforbes.blogspot.com/2007/03/microsoft-insider-15-of-windows-vista.html
======
dfranke
This was a pretty believable story until the point where Gates takes it
seriously. Jobs was completely in-character but Gates isn't that stupid.

